# Visiting Dubai



## burjdubai (Oct 5, 2004)

I am going to be in Dubai most probably next. I am going to be driving to Dubai from Muscat. I will be visiting with my parents and brother and my brother is only in the 8th grade. 

What places are there to visit in Dubai and in the UAE. I have been to Dubai a few times before but it has changed a lot in the past year and there is a lot of new things to see. Can anyone suggest any nice places to visit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## huit (Oct 21, 2004)

Din't feel like creating another thread on 'almost' the same topic therefore I'm posting my little query here. I plan on going to Dubai in July this year on my way to Dammam from Karachi. Since I'm an exaptriate (Nationality: Pakistani) with a valid 'dependent' visa for Saudi Arabia, can I obtain a tourist visa after reaching Dubai? I don't intend to stay more than a week - so what would be the visa fee? Do I need a sponsor for my Visa? Btw, I plan on going to Dammam via Bus (maybe Saptco), so I won't have an onward ticket when I reach Dubai (which means no transit visa).


----------



## abudhabidoo (Apr 26, 2005)

Some travel info on Dubai (and pics) don't miss the creek

http://www.gomideast.com/UAE/bldubaisites.htm


----------

